# LaTonya Johnson signs



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

...with the Comets on Feb 21st...I just noticed this announcement on the WNBA.com Free Agents signing list. I don't think it has been there before today.

I liked her at the end of last season, but she didn't get to show what she could do. This is making it seem even more to me that we won't be seeing #00 this year and I am most excited about that!!!

The Tangela Smith signing (robbery) from Sacto is just blowing my mind. What in the world is Whiz thinking? I really like Nicole Powell, but Whiz got nowhere near what Smith was worth. Amazing, especially for the Sting. They have been very aggressive this year about putting a team together to go for a Championship in Staley's last year.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

2005 WNBA Finals

Houston Comets vs Charlotte Sting

Comets in 5.


There is no reason why Charlotte shouldn't win the East. With a healthy Perkins....Charlotte should be nasty.


----------

